# The Grand



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Fished the grand in Madison today and covered pretty decent amount of water and no fish. Anyone doing good?


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

I been using the fly with eggs and streamers


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Ferdinando78 said:


> Fished the grand in Madison today and covered pretty decent amount of water and no fish. Anyone doing good?


How was the clarity? With the Grand flowing above 1,000cfs I would think the visibility would be poor. Did you wade or bank fish?


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

It was muddy but not horrible. I was wading exploring a little up river. Didn't see any fish activity either


----------



## Bomberman17 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was bank fishing wed with flows at 1100 with 2 friends. Water was very muddy with about foot visibility. Ended up finding some stacked up and got 11 over the course of the day between us. Spawn and maggots.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Very muddy, with a foot of vis?? I'd take a foot of Vis anyday sounds like great conditions


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

hahaha a foot of visibility???? that's beyond prime for the grand!! 1000 on the flow is beautiful as well. wait I mean terrible conditions go to the chagrin. lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A foot of visibility and 1000 cfs is pretty amazing. Out west if the river is 1000 cfs it's raging


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was trying with the fly rod, maybe next time I'll bust out the spinning gear and do some float fishing. I can't wait for the first chrome of the new year!!


----------



## Bomberman17 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, I had only fly fished for them so far this year. Have had a few on the line but haven't been able to land any yet this year so I was glad to finally get on some fish, even with spinning equipment. And good to know, I had always thought it was shot once it got above 600 or 800...


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

No you can still fish when that flow is up just gotta find the right spots, and get your rig where the fish are that is what I was battling with that high flow


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

see that's want the fairwater guys will tell you. maybe they can't catch them without gin clear slow water I dunno.


----------



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Fair enough...I need to find a way


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ferdinando78 said:


> Fair enough...I need to find a way


only way to get good at the crappy conditions is try try try.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Eked one off of the Grand today.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> View attachment 229223
> 
> 
> Eked one off of the Grand today.


outstanding sir!


----------



## BrownTrout222 (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice fish!


----------

